# white trout



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

3 mile bridge,friday night


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

What is the spotted fish. Looks like really big spots


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

ground mullet


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

A few ground mullet and a sh!t pile of white trout. Dang son, you trying to feed an army. 3 mile bridge is notorious for producing plenty of white trout. They are pretty good when fried up fresh right there when they hit the deck. Nice mess of fish :thumbsup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Good job! Man that is some good eatin!


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

usually filleted,will fry some smaller ones whole tonight, crispy tails are the best, fresh greens from the garden,fried green tomatoe, jalapeno cheese grits, mmmm good eatin


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Three Mile Bridge*

The old 3MB was a mecca for white trout fisherpeople. The new fishing per is fast catching up.

I raised 5 kids on that old bridge fishing pier. No kids left at home so have to fish alone.

I fish for white trout on the piers when surf conditions are too bad to fish. This doesn't happen too often.

How many of you folks fished the old Three Mile Bridge Fishing Pier; run by John Soule' and Maggie Gray, and the new pier. How do they compare? Just curious!

I'll probably see you out there. Bundle up! It can get cold out there! C2


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> How many of you folks fished the old Three Mile Bridge Fishing Pier; run by John Soule' and Maggie Gray, and the new pier. How do they compare? Just curious!


 I used to fish the old one a lot. Was one of the people on the old comercial where I had my at that time wife and kids. Showed me passing the ex-wife a ribeye steak meal I cooked while we fished. 
The old bridge lights were 1000 times better then those on the new bridge. Also the new bridge pay box is sometimes tampered with from what I've seen a while back. Someone had a string going into it which I assume had something on the end to lift up envelopes to where they can grab them with needle nose pliers or maybe hemostats. Guess next time I go there I might do like someone suggested by keeping the money in the envelope on my dash until time to leave. 
If fish alone too but usually go all night. Think I might give it a try tonight since I haven't gone there in a while. Sure won't hurt since I got totally skunked by a ton of white grunts at Sikes the other night. Nothing else stood a chance :no:


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*3mb*

It was my Dad's favorite fishing place. It was a tradition on thanksgiving after the good food to head down and fish 3 days with him. Lots of fun and always caught enough to fry up to eat all three days. I miss the old bridge and I miss my Father. Both are gone but have the memories.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Three Mile Bridge Fishing Pier*



JDM said:


> It was my Dad's favorite fishing place. It was a tradition on thanksgiving after the good food to head down and fish 3 days with him. Lots of fun and always caught enough to fry up to eat all three days. I miss the old bridge and I miss my Father. Both are gone but have the memories.


Precious Memories!

I still have my old rod holders and drop net that I used when fishing the the old bridge.

My kids learned to fish on that old bridge using sabikis for white trout. Caught a lot of fish! 

We also had kiddie fishing clinics for the young 'uns where WMart donated Snoopy Poles and 'stuff'. Parents would take their kids out to learn to fish. 

I still have a Snoopy Pole and apron. Lots of fun! C2


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Never forget the night on the old bridge I was crabbing. My two youngest boys had a ball chasing those blue legs around in the cooler. Good memories!


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the old bridge better i got more fish on the old one cuz it went futher out no one never fished before the 1st hump and the lights was better also back in the day


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Three Mile Fishing Pier*



salt_water_guy said:


> I like the old bridge better i got more fish on the old one cuz it went futher out no one never fished before the 1st hump and the lights was better also back in the day


Who designed the present pier?

Was there any input from the fishing community at all? Just curious. :whistling: C2


----------

